# Frisbee



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

Our 7 month Viszla loves to play fetch and sometimes when the football hits the ground just right and bounces in the air Murphy will catch it. It’s pretty cool to watch. We thought maybe he would like catching a frisbee but my husband is hesitant because he thought he read somewhere that it might not be a good habit for him to have when they’re out hunting. Any hunters have any advice on this? Thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never had problems with frisbees and bird dogs.
If he's concerned about breaking to wing, just incorporate the stay/hold into the frisbee session. I don't think it will be a problem though. Never has been for me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was just playing Frisbee with two of mine yesterday, and both of them are experienced hunters. 
Although this type of thing was introduced to them after they had already been hunting, and we're a little older. 
Always worried about the joints of younger dogs. So I would keep it to a a minimum.
If you can get your hands on frozen, fully feathered quail. You can do a few retrieves with it. I've seen dogs that will retrieve a toy all day long, but are unsure of picking up a bird. It's only because they weren't introduced to them at a younger age.


----------



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

texasred said:


> I was just playing Frisbee with two of mine yesterday, and both of them are experienced hunters.
> Although this type of thing was introduced to them after they had already been hunting, and we're a little older.
> Always worried about the joints of younger dogs. So I would keep it to a a minimum.
> If you can get your hands on frozen, fully feathered quail. You can do a few retrieves with it. I've seen dogs that will retrieve a toy all day long, but are unsure of picking up a bird. It's only because they weren't introduced to them at a younger age.





gunnr said:


> I've never had problems with frisbees and bird dogs.
> If he's concerned about breaking to wing, just incorporate the stay/hold into the frisbee session. I don't think it will be a problem though. Never has been for me.


Thanks, that’s good to know!


----------



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

texasred said:


> I was just playing Frisbee with two of mine yesterday, and both of them are experienced hunters.
> Although this type of thing was introduced to them after they had already been hunting, and we're a little older.
> Always worried about the joints of younger dogs. So I would keep it to a a minimum.
> If you can get your hands on frozen, fully feathered quail. You can do a few retrieves with it. I've seen dogs that will retrieve a toy all day long, but are unsure of picking up a bird. It's only because they weren't introduced to them at a younger age.


Thanks, my husband has taken Murphy out hunting a couple times this past winter just to introduce him to it and I guess he did great. Even retrieved a couple birds for them! Appreciate your feedback!


----------

